# ISO your favorite omelet ingredients



## Katie H (Apr 26, 2021)

Glenn LOVES omelets and I want to make more for him.

Yesterday we had one made of chives, cheese, potatoes, green pepper, and cherry tomatoes.

I'll be going to the grocery store tomorrow and plan on purchasing some fresh mushrooms, along with some shallots.

What can I add to my list?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2021)

Scallions or shallots are nice in omelette. We really like feta in omelettes. What about pickled jalapenos? Those are a nice touch in an egg based breakfast casserole that I make.


----------



## cookwewill (Apr 26, 2021)

Meaty bits: Bacon, sausages, kielbasa or deli ham... finely diced, sauté for a few minutes before mixing them with the eggs.

Veggies: onions, shallots, olives, sun dried tomatoes, spinach.

I've used all of the above, not all at once, but bit of this bit of that  Omelete is very forgiving, you can pretty much use anything you find in the fridge and usually it turns out great.

Sometimes I use a "plain" egg omelete as a substitute for a tortilla, then fill it with some sautéed meat or veggies... works pretty well too.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 26, 2021)

cookwewill just gave  the ingredients I was going to suggest!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 26, 2021)

It depends on the kind of omelet for me.  In a French omelet, I prefer a layer of shredded medium, white cheddar with a light seasoning of s&p, and a light dusting of Herbs de Provence.  

For an American omelet, either an extra sharp shredded white cheddar, crumbled breakfast sausage, pepper, maybe a crispy shredded hash browns, sweated diced onion, or sometimes three to four slices of good American cheese, with no other fillings.

Extra sharp Pinconning is also a great cheese for American omelets, as is an aged Emmentaler cheese.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 26, 2021)

Every spring, when garden herbs are popping up,    I always make an omelette with just some fines herbes - an equal amount of minced parsley, chives, and tarragon (about 1 tsp. of the mix per egg), plus a little salt and black pepper.  Chervil is traditional, but I gave up trying to grow that, as it bolts on me.  Super simple, and delicious.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2021)

I like some meat in my omelet on occasion. Bacon, ham, sausage, salami.

Cheeses, mostly cheddar, parm.

Veggies-green bell pepper, scallion, onion, shallot, tomato. 

These, mostly because that's what I usually have on hand.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 26, 2021)

Pineapple and pepperoni.  Maybe some jalapeños. Cheese and tomato sauce.

A pizza omlette.

My favorite omllettes were in the Army.  

Just tomatoes, onion, bell pepper and cheddar cheese.

One thing I just realized.  There is no proper spelling for omelet.  :grin:


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 27, 2021)

Crab & swiss


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 27, 2021)

My go to is, usually shrimp and avocado. 

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 27, 2021)

I usually throw in a bit of baby spinach in with my eggs.. Spinach, bacon or ham and cheese is my favorite


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2021)

A Denver omelet is my favorite - sautéed onions, bell peppers and ham.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 27, 2021)

Sauteed asparagus with swiss and hollandaise.

Bacon, ranch, avocado, fresh tomato diced on top.

Bacon, ham, turkey with swiss, hollandaise on top with tomato and avocado.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 27, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> A Denver omelet is my favorite - sautéed onions, bell peppers and ham.


 +1 also my favorite.


I also like potatoes and other stuff added, but the above is my go to.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 27, 2021)

Spinach, mushrooms, swiss cheese, onions.


----------

